# Hi. New Here



## BlueRockRanch (May 7, 2019)

Hi there. I just joined. My husband and I have been married 7.5 years, together 9. We have 2 kids, 7 and 3. 

I'm going to browse around. We're dealing with communication issues. Our life has been pretty stressful over the past couple of years and I know we take for granted the other will "be there" and so we come apart on each other in a way we wouldn't to anyone else. 

If you can point me to any threads on overcoming passive-aggressive communication, stress in marriage, communicating effectively.... things like that. Nothing religious. We're both non-believers, I'm a huge fan of Brene Brown though I struggle to implement what I learn when it comes to my relationship with my husband. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

